# My mystery plant



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone know what this is? It's growing in my compost pile.

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/Mammabooh/P1010097.jpg


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not sure but it resembles ornamental sweet potato and also a bit like a morning glory.


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with woodspirit. Incidentally, sweet potatoes and morning glories are in the same genus, _Ipomoea_, in the Convolvulaceae family. Do you have wild morning glories in your area, or do you throw sweet potatoes in your compost?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

tillandsia said:


> do you throw sweet potatoes in your compost?


YES!!! I threw one in there last winter. Maybe I'll be able to harvest some. Thanks!


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

My vote is ivy-leaved morning glory. Ipomoea hederacea


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello,
They do look like something from the sweetpotato or morning glory family. I have also had some vines that look like them grow in my fence row. They grew single berries that resembled a big grape. They were full of seeds and a white milky juice. One touch to my tongue nearly closed my throat. My mouth was sore for days. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think it is sweet potato as the leaves are different. Here's a picture.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+potato+vine&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=G


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> My vote is ivy-leaved morning glory. Ipomoea hederacea



I agree. Here's a picture:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ea+hederacea&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=G


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I guess I'll never know for sure now. My chickens dug it up today while they were playing in the compost pile.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

You didn't necessarily want it to grow anyway. It was a wild morning glory and would have taken over the compost heap. Pretty white flowers, though.


----------

